# Examples of good sportsmanship in MMA



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Was browsing reddit and I came across the .gif below:










It warmed my heart a little bit to see this guy stay by his fallen foe's side until he knew he was alright. What other examples do you guys have of good sportsmanship in MMA?

I love these things because they remove some of the babaric image that this sport suffers under from time to time.

_(.gif is from Trent McCown vs Michael Trujillo at CFA 9)_


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

MMA, in my opinion, is a perfect example of good sportsmanship (for the most part). I think this is what really got me into it, seeing two dudes going at it for 15 minutes trying to hurt each other like there's no tomorrow, then hugging afterwards.

this gif is pretty nice too


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bud you used to have this as a sig. It's a good one.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Surprisingly Gilbert Yvel of all people. He knocked out one of his opponents and sat in the middle of the cage kneeling down until he got up as a sign of respect without celebrating like what most fighters do. 

Same with BF after he beat Fedor, because he knew that fight propelled his career. 

Anderson and Chael #2 "having a bbq" moment.


----------

